# You're in a zombie apocalypse; the only person to back you up is the last VG Characte



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

How would you do? 

I last played as Riki from Dota 2. With his invisibility and super powers, pretty sure I'd survive :')


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 17, 2015)

I last played as my mayor.

I gotta a golden axe... _everywhere I go._


----------



## Tao (Sep 17, 2015)

I've been re-playing Lollipop Chainsaw, so Juliet Starling. She's a professional zombie hunter, so my chances of survival are pretty good! 

One of the in-game objectives is to protect civilians, so I know she would protect me as I cower in a corner.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 18, 2015)

the princess from long live the queen
well, i hope she works on her lumen powers

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually no technically the last game i played...as love live! school idol festival...meaning...my allies are 9 school idols who sing. well umi and eli can fight at least


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 18, 2015)

I got Steve from Minecraft. Time to build an ultimate zombie-proof fortress!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2015)

I last played as Sheik from Super Smash Bros Wii U....


Hey, they're a ninja assassin and a high tier, I'm not complaining.  They'll be slicing zombies left and right for me


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 18, 2015)

big boss, ez


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 18, 2015)

I last played as my trainer from Pokemon Y.

That's not actually too bad. Chesnaught and Vespiquen can block us from the zombies with their high defenses whereas my Charizard, Lampent and Grumpig clean house.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 18, 2015)

Sylvanas from Heroes of the Storm. I'd already be undead so nbd. I can join the zombies and create an organised army to take over the world.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

Wario from Wario Land 3

well considering that game he is invincible until the last boss


----------



## SolarInferno (Sep 18, 2015)

Big Boss/Venom Snake. Think I'd be fairly safe with him, relatively safe, of course.


----------



## smb3master (Sep 18, 2015)

I last played CoD Advanced Warfare, so a generic Super Soldier wearing a gold and black assassin outfit.
Sadly he's very Anemic (anyone who playes CoD knows what I mean), so he probably won't be any help if the zombies get close.


----------



## Bosca (Sep 18, 2015)

Kung Lao...so I'm good I think.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 19, 2015)

*THE GLORY OF SHURIMA STANDS BEFORE ME*


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

My PSO2 character. Well a bit low-leveled but I have my guns


----------



## mintellect (Sep 20, 2015)

My Inkling. Hopefully she'll do a good job of splatting the zombies for me, because I can't do anything.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 20, 2015)

Teemo. 

Bye, bye, zombies.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 20, 2015)

Booker from Bioshock Infinite











BOOKER CATCH


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

my fabulous mayor, Bahamut. all is fine! *strikes a pose*


----------



## mdchan (Sep 20, 2015)

The Hero of Light from FFXIV:ARR HW (haven't really been playing any other video games, and I suppose it counts), who's hit the level cap for a couple classes, can craft stuff, is onto raiding, decked out in awesome gear, has completed the main story and Hildibrand side-questline...

...so yea, I'm pretty set.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

the ship in race the sun.. umm unless it's sunlight outside.. gonna die lmango


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2015)

Genocide Jack from Danganronpa Ultra Despair Girls.

I guess me and Toko would kick serious butt, especially seeing how she is a serial killer... Let's hope she doesn't kill me first...


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 21, 2015)

Well, the very last game I played was Town of Salem.  Not sure if that really counts.  If it does, I played as the mafioso.  I'm not very sure how well we would do.  The mafioso would probably just kill me in the night and take my things.

Other than that I played Heroes of the Storm.  I played as Jaina Proudmoore, which is an ice witch.  Her spells cause enemies to slow, but she's pretty slow herself, with no escapes.  If I could keep her protected and energized, we'd be ok.  But eventually she would run out of magic power and we'd be SOL.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

the girls in huniepop

well

<3


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2015)

Last game I played was Starbound, and I was human, w/ all the Ferozium gear! I think I'd do good.. Of course, the last game I played w/ actual CHARACTERS was Axiom Verge! Still a pretty d*** good win!!


----------



## ThePayne22 (Sep 23, 2015)

Moko said:


> the girls in huniepop
> 
> well
> 
> <3



Kyu: Noice!

Last game I played was Deemo, so I guess Deemo is my partner...Don't think he'd help much.
*zombies surround us*
*I grab my SMG and look to the side*
*Deemo's playing Fluquor*
Me: (crying immensely) "NOW IS NOT THE TIME FOR THAT WHYYYYYY"


----------



## Cirom (Sep 23, 2015)

So the last character I played as would be _Sonic the Hedgehog_ (Sonic Adventure 2: Battle, specifically. The game's awful but BEST CHAO GARDEN EVER)

To be fair, having Sonic back me up in an apocalypse would probably be pretty sweet, all things considered. I probably wouldn't even have to do much either, as Sonic would get a bit impatient and end up doing everything first, given his speed ;U


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

Wario Land 3.

well i do have all powerups now so should b aight


----------



## Bowie (Sep 23, 2015)

Flappy Bird.

I'm doomed.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 23, 2015)

It was actually Komaru Naegi from Danagnronpa another episode. 
At least she'd be hot in real life so whatever


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 23, 2015)

My Titan from Destiny. Though technically he could be considered a space zombie but so long as he's on my side, I will gladly take that Sunbreaker/Defending/Striker ba.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 23, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Flappy Bird.
> 
> I'm doomed.




RIP Bowie Zombie Apocalypse 2017


----------



## piichinu (Sep 23, 2015)

villager hahaha no way i could die


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2015)

piichinu said:


> villager hahaha no way i could die




Spam the zombie crowd with 'loids!!!   XD....


----------



## moonflow (Sep 24, 2015)

crash bandicoot..honestly dont know how well i would do


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2015)

moonflow said:


> crash bandicoot..honestly dont know how well i would do




Well Crash Bandicoot is known for being crazy and CRASH'ing into things... so it could work.... XD


----------



## tumut (Sep 26, 2015)

(Purple) Yoshi and Baby Mario.I've been playing Yoshi's Island on the snes again. Anyway not bad.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2015)

Lixx said:


> (Purple) Yoshi and Baby Mario.I've been playing Yoshi's Island on the snes again. Anyway not bad.




Yoshi could turn all the zombies into eggs... and then Baby Mario jumps on them and makes them go splat, XD...


----------



## Cirom (Sep 27, 2015)

Now it's, uh, Bubble Man.

I'm doomed.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

Pedro II from Civ V.

ummm bye everyone


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 28, 2015)

my mayor.... or maybe my mouse from transformice, i don't remember what i played last yesterday. either way i'm probably not going to survive ):<


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

Sakuya Le Bel (or whatever his name is) from Hatoful Boyfriend

rip in pie


----------



## Tao (Sep 28, 2015)

Venom Snake from MGSV.


He won't even shoot the zombies, just fulton extract them all.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 28, 2015)

Ezio Auditore da Firenze from Assassin's Creed II. I think we'd make it as long as the apocalypse ended eventually and we had a lot of throwing knives.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

P4G peeps (main, Yosuke and Chie)

faie enough could work


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 28, 2015)

Geralt of Rivia from the Witcher III. 

Serving zombiestew over here.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2015)

Bump for this!


I last played as classic-themed Mario from Super Mario Maker......


Well, at least Mario can jump on the zombies while they eat him and I run away, XD....


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

umm sejong/korea from civ v

considering my army and conquest no problemo


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 1, 2015)

My AC:NL mayor.

They always have their golden axe, shovel and slingshot, so we should be fine.


----------



## Cirom (Oct 1, 2015)

Currently, Ace from 20XX.

Honestly, having a sword-beam wielding cyborg to back me up in a zombie apocalypse is pretty boss. Especially if said sword-beam is the Spinning Glaive.. although I'll settle for the A-Saber too.


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 1, 2015)

hmmm  

Micheal Jordan from nba 2k16 technically counts as a vg character. Well I'm screwed but look at the bright side These zombies wont be able to beat me in a game of basketball.


----------



## Flop (Oct 2, 2015)

Joel from The Last of Us.  HAHAAAAA!  That would be fun.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2015)

3skulls said:


> hmmm
> 
> Micheal Jordan from nba 2k16 technically counts as a vg character. Well I'm screwed but look at the bright side These zombies wont be able to beat me in a game of basketball.





Michael Jordan ZAWMMMMBIEEEEE!  XD....


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 2, 2015)

Last game I played was Splatoon, so I could just throw splat bombs at the zombies and they'd explode and turn to a pile of ink. :D

Plus considering the rollers and the blasters and the shooters and the chargers... plus can't forget about special weapons like the Inkstrike, Inkzooka, and Killer Wail... I think I'd be just fine.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

My persona 4g guys, yeah no problems


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 2, 2015)

oddly enough, animal crossing! well at least i'll be able to talk to all the friendly sheep and bears that i meet there


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Clicker Heroes..

well depends on on which levels the zombies are at lel


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2015)

The last video game character I played as was my mayor in Animal Crossing New Leaf. xD I'd use my golden tools to beat up any and all of them zombies! All while being cute!~


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Ahmad Al-Mansur(Morocco) from Civ V. Considering how I conquered Portugal and some Native American/Indian civ I got.. yes I'd survive


----------



## Cirom (Oct 3, 2015)

So now my ally is Lea from CrossCode.

I mean sure, if Instant Matter could actually hurt living beings it would be helpful.. but right now, all I can really do is say "Hi" to the zombies.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 4, 2015)

My mayor from ACNL. She hoards perfect apples, it's time to assault with fruit!


----------



## pokedude729 (Oct 4, 2015)

Plague Knight from Shovel Knight: Plague of Shaodws. I think I'd be fine, unless he betrays me (and then I'd go with Shovel Knight)


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

Kippla said:


> My mayor from ACNL. She hoards perfect apples, it's time to assault with fruit!



XD I'm just imagining villagers and humans picking up perfect apples and throwing them a the zombies' heads which are knocked off and fall to the ground.... lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2015)

Persona 4 Golden.. in the bathhouse.

Um nah bruh.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 6, 2015)

Chell. To survive a zombie apocalypse, the first thing you must do is start thinking with portals!


----------



## Ness-Star (Oct 6, 2015)

Toon Link on Super mario maker can't save me in sprite form


----------



## Cirom (Oct 6, 2015)

Now? A Wizard.

I don't think I'd last five seconds.. but at least I don't NEED to last five seconds. W-A-SPACE, yo.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

P4G again

oh well i got kanji now so maybe and yukko is badass

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cirom said:


> Now? A Wizard.
> 
> I don't think I'd last five seconds.. but at least I don't NEED to last five seconds. W-A-SPACE, yo.



Oh Magicka you're so dork <3


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2015)

My Rogue dwarf warden from Dragon Age Origins. She deals with the blight so I think she can handle some Zombies.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 10, 2015)

Ness from earthbound. I think with his psi powers I could be pretty "okay".

Out poo from earthbound, since he has ok star storm.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*or


----------



## Cirom (Oct 10, 2015)

Now? Wrastor.

I assume zombies can't fly, so he'd only be of limited usefulness, though. Although he could knock them into the air with his wind currents, I guess. I think I'd do okay.


----------



## Shadow Star (Oct 14, 2015)

At this moment; my hunter character from WoW.... Well she's got decent gear and pets that would help us... Yeah, I think I could survive with her.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

my p4g team

considering the levels and progress should be fine


----------



## kassie (Oct 15, 2015)

Well I'm playing the Remastered version of The Last of Us so... pretty sure I'd survive with Joel by my side. :')


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

clicker heroes

um noo gg see you in hell


----------



## tumut (Oct 17, 2015)

Simon Belmont from Super Castlevania 4. I think i'll be ok for a while.


----------



## Joy (Oct 17, 2015)

My archer from Fantasy Life


----------



## Cirom (Oct 18, 2015)

Now? The Huntress. (The one on the left, not the one on the right ;U)

Aguably one of the best options, given that the Defenders defend stuff on a near-daily basis. Would be handy if we had some of the other defences too.. but eh, the explosive traps are good enough, really - especially given that my hero is specced around Defence Power.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

Criminal Girls: Invite Only
oh god im so dead lol


----------



## Sumable (Oct 21, 2015)

Gordon Freeman.

I think I'd have pretty good odds.


----------



## Cirom (Oct 22, 2015)

Now? The Player.

Yeah, I'm perfectly safe. I mean sure, The Player's a criminal, but he's not completely heartless. Also, huge arsenal of weapons. That pistol (which looks awfully like a Nintendo Zapper) is gonna come in really handy.


----------



## Nayab (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm my Trainer from Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire! This would be great normally, but my party at the time was my breeding Talonflame with Fly, U-Turn, Steel Wing, Flame Charge, and the ability Flame Body... She may be level 100, but the other five party slots were unhatched Snivy eggs.

Maybe I can kill the zombies with fire?


----------



## Limon (Oct 22, 2015)

My inkling from Splatoon.
Eh???


----------



## Hatori (Oct 22, 2015)

Kor Meteor from Tales of Hearts R. I guess I'd use Artes and my sword to kick zombie butt xDD 



"Kor Meteor doesn't try...Kor Meteor does!"


----------



## liszst (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm pretty sure my mayor would've died on the first outbreak lmao.


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 23, 2015)

Peacock~ Sounds like fun, and also she's my wife .


----------



## Ruto (Oct 23, 2015)

Last game I played was Kirby superstar. Kirby would be pretty useful since he can fly and inhales literally everything. As long as he doesn't get lost or run out of food I'd probably survive.


----------



## 0ni (Oct 25, 2015)

The Inquisitor from Dragon Age Inquisition. They would either suck all the zombies into a fade rift or snipe them with his archery skills. Awesome, just awesome.


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 26, 2015)

Last game I played other than AC was Life Is Strange as Max, so. Not bad.


----------



## NerdHouse (Oct 28, 2015)

Last played LEGO Batman 3...so *Batman*.

I think I'm good lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

Suleiman/Ottomans from Civ V

umm gg unless i get the barbarian ship shizz im smok'd


----------



## Cirom (Oct 28, 2015)

So now it's Eli, from _Crypt of the NecroDancer_.

On the plus side: Infinite neverending bombs! They'll definitely blow up all the zombies!
On the down side: Infinite neverending bombs. They'll definitely blow up THE DEFENCES.

I'm.. not expecting to live long.


----------

